# Unitronic Joins JDC-Miller MotorSport for TCR Championship Run in 2021



## RSS NewsBot (Nov 23, 2017)

Coming off of a successful partial season in 2019, with three pole positions and three podiums in only six races, Unitronic, the leader in High-Performance Software and Hardware for Audi® and Volkswagen® vehicles, have once again partnered with JDC-Miller MotorSports, setting their sights on a championship run with their #17 Audi RS 3 LMS TCR […] More...
The post Unitronic Joins JDC-Miller MotorSport for TCR Championship Run in 2021 appeared first on Fourtitude.com.


More...


----------

